
40% of All Tweets Come From Mobile - jamesjyu
http://mashable.com/2011/01/07/40-of-all-tweets-come-from-mobile/
======
tommi
I do check my twitter account mostly with a mobile device. It's usually when I
don't have anything useful to do, so I play around.

